# 50g Breeder Lighting



## abbottd2 (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok - my tank next!!!

I am looking at setting up a new tank (50 gallon breeder) that is 36x18x18. I am thinking about using T5 HO lighting (I have never used this type of lighting before). I would like the ability to grow plants that need strong light (glosso - etc). Here is what I am thinking:

36" fixture with 4 - 39watt T5 HO bulbs

3 - 39watt 6000K T5 HO bulbs (Giesemann)
1 - 39watt 11000K T5 HO bulb (Giesemann)

So what do you think (is my porridge toooo hot, toooo cold, or just right)? Should I change the bulbs? Should I use more? less? or should I add 5 - 250w halides and be done with it?

Dave


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

This is my next tank, I would do either 4X 39 t-5s or 2 96 watt PCs, lose the 11000k bulbs


----------



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

bigstick120 said:


> This is my next tank, I would do either 4X 39 t-5s or 2 96 watt PCs, lose the 11000k bulbs


the 4x39 would be great. I would mix the the ratings from 5000k to 10000k


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm running a Coralife Dual Aqualight with 2x 96watts, 6,700k and 10,000k on my 50g breeder. I think the plant growth is alright, but I don't get as much color in my Limnophilia aromatica as it suppose to. But I think its not only just my light but also my fert schedule as well.

P.S: I see that your from Michigan, I sent you a PM ... maybe we can get to know each other or something.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I think your setup sounds perfect. The 11,000k will help to balance out the color well. Also, the blue light penetrates deeper so you'd do well to put that bulb in the front on the foreground. 

I have a Tek fixture also. Another thing I recommend is to use two timers and only have all 4 bulbs on for 5-6 hours in the middle of the day and only two the rest of the time.


----------

